# Engine/Trans Removal Process



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

Taking the engine & 4spd trans out of my 66 for the first time. On past cars, I typically leave the trans connected to the engine when pulling.

For those that have done this on a 66/67, have you left it in one-piece, or is it easier to first remove the trans, then pull the engine?

Just looking to save my self a few minutes on the job...

Thanks!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

It's easier to seperate the components. It's easier to manuever, weighs less, and is safer. You stand less chance of banging up sheet metal. Especially true on the install. I've done it both ways, and breaking down the units prior to removal is the best, IMO.


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*engine pull*

A few days ago, I pulled a 326 out of the "66 Lemans convertible (by meself),engine & trans together. Pulled 455 out of "50 Merc with a couple of guys, then brought it home & unloaded it into the garage, transmission attached. Did a few things to it then shoved it into the Lemans, ( by meself, with trans attached). Went very smooth. I put a little scratch on the top of the radiator support; should have cushioned it better, but we"ll fix that easy enough. It is true, though, that it is much safer breaking it down, piece by piece. The hoist I used was new (but borrowed), and it was awe inspiring to see that much weight dangling that high in the air. ( was pretty much at full bore peak travel). I needed to know if I still had it in me. I did, but I won't do it like that again. Anything could have happened. Also, this was a th400, a little weightier than a standard, I believe. Just pay attention and be safe. Good luck.


----------

